
Dungeon Master - erickhill
https://amigalove.com/games.php?game_id=81
======
Fjolsvith
This was an amazing game. The Amiga's stereo sound gave the dungeon DEPTH. If
you heard a monster moving in both speakers but you didn't see it, you better
turn around and look behind you! That was the creepiest part of the game for
me.

